# Your Holiday Wish List



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

So what is on your holiday wish list that you hope to get?

_________________________________________________________________

White Shenshou 8x8

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3

White Gigaminx

White Master KIlominx

RockSmith

Speedstacks pro timer and mat

Xbox(joint gift with my sister and dad)


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2011)

Ipod touch.

ShengShou 4x4.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

WitTwo
ZhanChi
ShengShou V3
ShengShou 5x5

Differential oil - how I hate having unlubed cubes


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 4, 2011)

The only thing cubing wise is a pyraminx crystal and a mystery cube(as in anything) the rest is pretty random if I'm getting or not because I usually pick out my own gifts... this year I'm not.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 4, 2011)

White SS 8x8
WitTwo 2x2(a fancy one)
Megaminx
Ipod Touch(sounds unreasonable, they're gonna release some new **** soon)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

Copied directly from the email I sent to my dad

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


In order of "priority"

- NEW PHONE WITH GOOD VIDEO CAMERA.
- http://www.likiti.com/mf8-square-one-sq1-black.html
- http://www.likiti.com/qj-pyraminx-sticker-puzzle-cube-black.html
- Nintendo 3DS with Mario Kart 7 and Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games
- Cahills Vs Vespers books 1 & 2 - "The Medusa Plot" and "A King's Ransom" - Second book comes out December 6th.
- Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games, WWE '12, and 2010 FIFA World Cup: South Africa for Wii
- http://cubesmith.com/3x3x3.htm - First set in second row, "3x3 Half-Bright plus Bright Blue Set"
- Harry Potter books 2-7 (I only have the first.)
- http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Foo-Book-Return-Lithens/dp/1609080505 - Might be smarter to try finding this in a store because I don't trust Amazon. >__>


I can't think of anything else that would be at a reasonable price for some reason. And I don't really watch movies or listen to CDs so those are out of the question.

~Jaycee A.K.A. Jack C.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 4, 2011)

Where can I buy SS 8x8?


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> Where can I buy SS 8x8?


 
E3cubestore.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> E3cubestore.



Thank you!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2011)

White Shengshou 6x6
White V-Cube 7
Lanlan Skewb


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Floppy
Domino
Pyraminx crystal
Skewb
Master skewb
Ultimate skewb
Mf8 v2 megaminx
Timer

Other than cubes: Money


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

Not all this stuff has to be cubes.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 4, 2011)

Either a phone or a digital camera.
It will probably be a new phone as I just lost mine on Thursday x)


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 4, 2011)

You guys have to be reach.
Cubes:
WitTwo
SS 4x4 V3
Non-Cubes:
Batteries for my Speed stacks timer.
Non-cube-related:
Some 4000 series logic gates, SRAM with 4-bit long words and basically stuff for my 18-bit computer project.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> Not all this stuff has to be cubes.


 
I have no other interests besides cubes.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 4, 2011)

Speedstackes pro timer
Shengshou 6x6
Shengshou 4x4 v.3
Qj Skewb
Traxxas 
Lingao Clock


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> So what is on your holiday wish list that you hope to get?


Lol, I hope to get everything.

This is my list:

DVD/BluRay:
•Sucker Punch (BluRay + DVD + Digital Download combo pack)
•Ink (BluRay)
•Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (2-Disc BluRay/DVD combo.)
•Community: Season 2 (DVD)

Video Games: 
•(PS3) Singularity 

Clothing:
•Underwear (Hanes, Boxer-briefs.) At least 4 pairs.
(preferably in black or gray. Not white or blue)

CD’s:
•The Lost Children –Disturbed
•My Name is Hannibal –Hannibal Buress (Comedy CD)

Books:
•Ichor Falls 
•Royal Road to Card Magic 

Toys:
•Any Twisty-puzzle. The following are preferred, but any should be fine:
(All are preferred in black, as opposed to white)
-ShengShou 4x4
-Dayan Zanchi 3x3 
-Gear Cube


I also kind of want to get some Lego's, but I didn't put them on my list.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 4, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> The Lost Children -Disturbed


:tu


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

I already ordered the following:

Z-Stickers For Lingyun ZBW (For my zhanchi. I like the stickers slightly smaller than standard)
Z-Stickers For WitTwo ZBW (For my lubix wittwo 2x2)
Z-Stickers For 6.0cm 4x4 ZBW (For my shengshou 4x4 v3)
Z-Stickers For SS 5x5 ZBW (For shengshou 5x5)

I love ZBW 
I also got a set of lubix lingyun torpedoes.

I am planning on ordering:

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Any other cubing ideas? I was thinking different puzzles... like pyraminx and stuff (I already have megaminx).


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

Shengshou 8x8
Mefferts Tiled Megaminx
Wittwo 2x2
Zhanchi
IPod Touch or Iphone.
Well Im not getting any of that **** because I ordered a 7x7 and a 6x6 and My dad says " thats enough of your cubing crap that you get" Life............


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

New Laptop

SS 4x4

Type C WitTwo

SS 5x5

Stickers

New Snowmobile helmet

Adobe flash, after effects, bridge, photoshop, and dreamweaver.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

Some form of Laptop for me to do my music production on.
Shengshou 6x6
Dayan Zhanchi
Gaga's Latest CD


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> Where can I buy SS 8x8?


 
51MoreFun


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> New Laptop
> 
> SS 4x4
> 
> ...


 
Do you realize how much money that is...?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 4, 2011)

I got all the cubes and crap I need so I'm getting nothing but money

It's my birthday 3 days after so I normally end up with a lot of money to spend.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 4, 2011)

Hardcover of Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Perry Bible Fellowship Almanack
Blank Leopold FC200RT/AW
Keycaps and O-Rings from WASD Keyboards
Cubes (Type C 2x2, LY V2, SS 4-6)
Sweaters?

That's pretty much mine. Maybe Rocksmith since that could be fun, but I'll just get that myself most likely.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots of stickers and tiles, ss 6, and money.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 4, 2011)

-Turtle Beach x11s
-Under Armour for skiing
-New iPod earbuds
-4000 Microsoft Points
-1 Year Gold Membership for Xbox

Already bought the SS 8x8 myself. Gets here in a week


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I'm *GOING TO* get:
- http://www.prodirectsoccer.com/Prod...er-Cleats-VoltImperial-PurpleRetro-36972.aspx
- Shengshou 4x4 v3
- Cubesmith Stickers
- Payment for soccer club
- Candy canes (Of course!)
- QJ Megaminx tiled v2 - White

I *HOPE* to get:
- iPod Touch 4g (Unless theres a new one released early next year)
- A video recording camera (I don't know much about them, I'm wanting to make youtube videos. If you know of a good camera, also for cheap, can you please help me out?)

Eeeyup, that's about it.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 4, 2011)

Stuff I'm definitely getting, since I ordered them:

Zhanchi/Lingyun II
Shengshou 4x4 v3
Shengshou 5x5
Shengshou 6x6
Lan Lan 7x7 (it was cheap. If I enjoy the puzzle, I'll probably get a V-cube)
YJ Crazy Foot Cube
Taiyan (lol, it was thrown in there for free)
^That would also be my biggest order ever. 

What I wish I could get, but probably am not: 
11x11.
A camera, so that I can actually post an average. >_>
Miniatures gaming-related stuff.
Oh, Sleeper: "Children of Fire"


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 4, 2011)

pyraminx
megaminx
mirror blocks
super square-1
gear cube
v-cube 5x5
my first sub-30 avg


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 4, 2011)

helicopter dodecahedron
FF 5x5x4
shengshou 8x8
curvy copter
dayan 4x4(which i already bought for myself lol)


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 4, 2011)

and Avenged Sevenfold's "City of Evil", and "Nightmare"


----------



## benskoning (Dec 4, 2011)

New RC airplane ( my other hobby ) 

Tons of lubix stuff

Stackmat Pro


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good quality microphone
Keyboard workstation with 76-88 keys, drum kits, and weighted keys


----------



## asportking (Dec 4, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> and Avenged Sevenfold's "City of Evil", and "Nightmare"


Nightmare's really good. I haven't listened to much City of Evil, but I guess it's pretty good judging from the songs I've heard.

My Wish List:
Skyward Sword (want it soooooo bad, but don't have enough money to buy it myself)
Mf8 Square-1
Stackmat timer (any generation)
SS VIII 4x4


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 5, 2011)

-Any puzzle I don't own.
-Money.
-Adjustable dumbbells.
-PS3
-MONEY.

I don't really expect much for Christmas though, which is fine by me.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

Shengshou 6x6
V-Cube 7
V-Cube 5
Dayan + Mf8 4x4
Lubix GuHong
And, of course, Xbox


----------



## Mikel (Dec 5, 2011)

The only thing on my list is a TI-Nspire CX CAS

http://tinyurl.com/6my58v7

Beast calculator


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well since my Birthday is on Christmas I might as well list what I want for my birthday as well.

- New Dirtbike


----------



## yoyokidify (Dec 5, 2011)

I will be getting these:
Colored Lunhui
Shengshou 5x5
Lingao Magic
Shengshou 6x6
STICKERS
Some stuff from the U.S when my dad gets back( he's keeping it a secret  )
HD Video camera for the whole family (I can finally make proper videos)

Stuff I won't be getting:
New guitar
Shengshou 8x8
New phone (I don't really care, because I don't use my phone, only if it's an emergency)


WOOHOOO, THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 5, 2011)

I've bought all I needed during the last 2 months (flashes and other stuff for the camera), so I'm not going to ask for anything. There are some things I want/need (a backpack and a light meter are the first in the list), but the only cubing related things on the wishlist are the shengshou 5x5, the Alpha V and the zhanchi. (And maybe a pyraminx, even if I'm not crazy about it)

I guess I'll be getting those during the next months, I'm happy with my guhong and I don't really need another cube (I already have a FII just in case something breaks down)


----------



## hcfong (Dec 6, 2011)

Stackmat timer (QJ timer would also be fine I guess)
V-cube 5
Pyraminx
Square-1
Cubesmith stickers for 2, 3 and 4.

non-cubing:
Kitchen machine
New phone


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 6, 2011)

a sub 10 average 
and a project incentive bonus (in my job)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. I also might buy myself a little $20 Mahalo Ukuele... Just wanted to learn to play.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 6, 2011)

My wishlist:
-Silver bundle from icubemart (Wittwo, Zhanchi, Shengshou 4x4-6x6, Maru lube)
-New alpine skis and skiing boots
-Super glue
-Headphones with mic

That's about it, I'm happy if I get it all. I already know though, that I will get the cubes.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope that my dad lend me his credit card to buy (and get delivered by christmas)
-Skyward Sword + Wiimote plus Bundle (don't know if this is going to restock in amazon)
-V-cube 7
-Cubesmith Half Bright 7x7x7 stickers
-New Square-1
-Square-2


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 6, 2011)

Speedstacks pro timer and mat
7x7x7 v-cube
6x6x6 v-cube
#x#x# up to 11x11x11 cubes


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 16, 2011)

im getting a crazy foot cube for christmas


----------

